# Ceiling Drivers: HTD or Micca?



## clanderson (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm looking for some in-ceiling speakers for a basement installation. The area is approximately 20'x15' and I plan on using four or more sufficiently powered speakers with modest home-built enclosures.

Could anybody enlighten me in the acoustical comparison between Micca References R-8C and HTD HD-R80 drivers?

The HTDs are ~$60 more, but appear to have a slight edge in specs/features and, personally, a definite edge in reputation. However I've seen the Miccas recommended more than once around here and they appear to be praised in reviews.


----------

